# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Niepokojący krwiak na opuszku palca dłoni

## Reijo

Witam,

Na wstępie przepraszam, jeżeli to zły dział i proszę o przeniesienie.

Kilka tygodni temu na opuszku palca dłoni pojawił mi się jakby mały krwiak. Zbagatelizowałem sprawę sądząc "a pewnie zniknie za kilkanaście dni". Otóż zaczął on robić się coraz większy i wyglądał, jakby zbierała się pod nim krew. W swej głupocie postanowiłem go delikatnie przebić z myślą, że zalegająca krew wypłynie i będzie po kłopocie. Krew zaczęła bardzo intensywnie lecieć, miałem problem, żeby ją zatamować. Po jakimś czasie krew przestała lecieć, a krwiak jak był tak był. Czasami w okolicy tej rany czuje pulsowanie. Z pewnością przechodzi tamtędy jakaś tętniczka, przez którą tak mocno leciała krew.

Problem polega na tym, że ten krwiak zamiast się zmniejszać, powiększył się kilkukrotnie, co zaczęło mnie bardzo martwić. Często też gdy przez nieuwagę uderzę się w to miejsce, zaczyna intensywnie lecieć krew. Poszedłbym z tym do lekarza, ale niedawno przeprowadziłem się do nowego miasta, zacząłem nową pracę i raczej nie ma mowy, żebym dostał dzień wolny raptem po kilkunastu dniach w nowej pracy (jestem na okresie próbnym).

Poniżej link do zdjęcia. Czy można coś z tym zrobić "domowymi" sposobami? Jakieś maści? Dodam też, że z rany często sączy się przezroczysta ciecz.

http://i41.tinypic.com/25843e8.jpg

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------

